# Maori warrior heads returned



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought this was interesting and a bit odd.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100504/od_nm/us_france_maori


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this was a proper and respectful thing to do.


----------

